# Cant maintain humidity! Help..



## Progrmor (Apr 1, 2014)

I got a serious problem.. The humidity wont go over 60% in my tegus cage. I live in Sweden so its really dry here, thats the main problem. But I also got a 160W Raptisun that removes most of the humidity probably.

I take a big bottle of water and pour it in the substrate till its soaked! And it raises it to about 30% for 1 hour. I got two big containers of water in there. Forrest moss in one of the hides that i mist 3 times a day. Mist the whole cage twice a day.¨And still wont get over 30%. I got two vent holes, so I cant really cover the tank any more.

Does anyone have a suggestion on what to do?? Can she survive during these conditions? I do bath her daily to maybe help her shed.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 1, 2014)

_Pics of your enclosure would help, also the type of substrate you use, how much, humidity gauge and where it's placed makes a big difference._


----------



## Matt Lesh (Aug 5, 2014)

If your tegu tank is large enough, you can look into purchasing the type of misters they use at the grocery stores to mist the vegetables and install that... also if you have too much ventilation it will be a pain to keep humidity up. Please upload pics of tank.


----------

